# Home hair salon



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

Does anyone happen to know the legalities from working from home, if I was to have people come to my place for their hair appointments? Is this allowed? Do people do it anyway ? 
Any info much appreciated .


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

sculptures said:


> Is this allowed?


No



sculptures said:


> Do people do it anyway ?


Probably but you'd be better going to your customers homes, this would probably be in demand more with your potential customers anyway.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi,

You will need to open a business either in one of the free zones or get a local partner, so you can offer this service. I can imagine some people work from home but is illegal and if they are found they would be fined and deported.


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I don't think I could bare going to people's houses , up and down those blocks and in the heat with all my kit ! Arrgh lol ! We have now decided that we re not making the move to Dubai, partly for my job reasons . But thanks again for helping !


----------

